# Don't you think the joker laughs at you?



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 15, 2009)

.......


----------



## A Ro (Jul 15, 2009)

Smokin!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 15, 2009)

I love this, but then I love all your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Super cute top, where did you get it?


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous x


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks ladies! 
pdtb050606- I got the top at Charlotte Russe. I was trying to wear something other than black for once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks all for looking


----------



## MamaLaura (Jul 15, 2009)

Love it


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, these colors look amazing! I will definitely wear these out one day.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 15, 2009)

I say - don't fix what isn't broken because you look really pretty all the time.

I always do recreation/inspirational looks, it helps me get out of a rut and try something new. Maybe you could do that?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 15, 2009)

You look GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 15, 2009)

lovely look as usual. you are so pretty!


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 15, 2009)

Simply gorgeous! I am now kicking myself for not getting those solar bits!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 15, 2009)

gorgeous! you look beautiful! luv the top, too


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 15, 2009)

your makeup rut looks better than my best makeup lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing look as usual


----------



## Dollheart (Jul 15, 2009)

your makeup looks beautiful :] so jealous of how you do your eyes xo


----------



## bellovesmac (Jul 15, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## n_c (Jul 15, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 15, 2009)

Very beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gawjus


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 15, 2009)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I love, love the colors and awesome blending!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 15, 2009)

gorgeous as usual!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2009)

gorgeous!v and i like your top!


----------



## 06290714 (Jul 15, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 15, 2009)

this looks amazing on you


----------



## fintia (Jul 15, 2009)

lovely


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous, your eyes are so bright.


----------



## cuddle x bear (Jul 15, 2009)

you have amazing eyes. i especially adore the lip color. it suits you well


----------



## mistella (Jul 15, 2009)

so pretty..i want your brows!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 15, 2009)

Love the whole look!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 16, 2009)

I love the gold! It looks beautiful on you <3


----------



## kariii (Jul 16, 2009)

Omg! I missed your FOTDS, they were always so inspirational! Please please post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This look is gorgeous as always and I wanted to say Congratulations on your weight loss. You seriously look amazing!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 16, 2009)

You look amazing!


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 16, 2009)

Girl, that is hawt!! I love your lip color too!!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jul 16, 2009)

you are just too pretty!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 16, 2009)

you're so beautiful, and i agree with kariii 100%, your looks are always inspirational.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Jul 16, 2009)

beautiful look hon! i <3 Costa Chic ! OMG the concert is coming up soon... can't wait to see u there. Hey any ideas on what ur gonna do makeup/clothing wise for the concert? i had a few ideas, u know we gotta represent!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 16, 2009)

love love love this, you look amazing


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 16, 2009)

Your rut is my inspiration. When I first joined specks, your looks were ones I put in a folder.  

How about a cut the crease or 3 to 4 colors (like a rainbow) to break the rut, but I love your makeup from the classy to the colorful.


----------



## User93 (Jul 16, 2009)

This is so gorgeous! Wow! I admire your skills! And I really like this top a lot - I always end up wearing something black too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Jul 16, 2009)

You look beautiful like always! This look is gorgeous on you. I'm especially loving the gold!


----------



## ecberger (Jul 16, 2009)

beautifulllllll<333


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamourgirl216* 

 
_beautiful look hon! i <3 Costa Chic ! OMG the concert is coming up soon... can't wait to see u there. Hey any ideas on what ur gonna do makeup/clothing wise for the concert? i had a few ideas, u know we gotta represent!_

 
I am sooo in love w/ Costa Chic too! I wore it again today!
OMG! yes! Tell me about it, I am soo excited. I cannot wait. I was so lucky to get the day off too! as every person is working cus of inventory. I wanted to do the red lips, but soo many girls are gonna have that! So I am lost. Any ideas? Yay! Can't wait to meet you Cris! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_Your rut is my inspiration. When I first joined specks, your looks were ones I put in a folder. 

How about a cut the crease or 3 to 4 colors (like a rainbow) to break the rut, but I love your makeup from the classy to the colorful._

 
Thanks! I am glad my work is able to inspire you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am actually trying to stay away from too much color because I feel thats something I do alot. I have been trying to do like "cheek focus" or "lip focus"
Where I work too, the clients respond better to more natural. Thanks so much for the tips! I want to try the cut crease on my off time for sure though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_Omg! I missed your FOTDS, they were always so inspirational! Please please post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This look is gorgeous as always and I wanted to say Congratulations on your weight loss. You seriously look amazing!_

 
Thanks Kari! It definetly has not been easy, and today was not such a good day for me ( went to the dang fair :s ) lol I will have to try harder, but thanks for noticing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks to everyone who looked and commented!


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 17, 2009)

pretty! u look so much thinner than when i saw u at Hello Kitty! Keep up the hard work!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## nafster (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful! Your blending and color placement is off the charts!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 22, 2009)

You look stunning! You're gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your brows always look amazing


----------



## marce89 (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW, you are stunning.


----------



## luvmkup (Jul 23, 2009)

Why change something if it's working? You're my favorite FOTD poster. (Congrats on the weight loss, BTW.)


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I wanted to take pics of my look w/ smoke and diamonds today, and I cannot find my camara. I think someone may have stolen it! :'( ugh. I just finished paying it. Not fair.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jul 23, 2009)

Omg Gorgeous look! Tutorial in near future pretty please? ;-D


----------



## siemenss (Jul 23, 2009)

gorgeous look


----------

